
Show HN: Curated Startup Tools and Resources Built on Laravel with InstantSearch - gremlinsinc
http://www.startupwrench.com
======
gremlinsinc
Just an fyi - I built this -- Some features I'll be adding:

* Service to submit startups to multiple directories like producthunt, blogs, etc...

* Listings with a checkbox so you can Submit to startup directories yourself, if you have time, and save a note on which ones you've done so far.

* Flash deals/Daily deals for startups from businesses that cater to the startup crowd.

* I'm also going to aggregate data from hackernews(mostly showhn posts), and producthunt so you can get app ideas, or see what others are building.

Open to comments, suggestions, -- I've been off work for 2 months, and my
portfolio is lacking, so I decided to try and build some hopefully passive
income apps, or at least beef up my portfolio so I can get a dev job, money's
getting tight, if you'd like to hire me let me know - will also build an MVP
for $4k ($1k after first 1-week sprint, $3k on delivery).

